

How to Make an Impressive Resume - ItsMattyG
http://selfmaderenegade.net/how-to-make-an-impressive-resume/

======
ItsMattyG
I came up with three rules that I've found allow my students have better
resumes than 80% - 90% of their competition. Would love your thoughts.

